# WTB: White Silica Sand



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Just wondering where I can find white/back silica sand in the GTA. Not interested in paying LFS prices as I several large tanks have to fill. I have looked for open pool stores but the one's I found locally are all closed for the winter. I looked into play sand from Home Depot after it takes way to long to wash all the impurities out of and with the amount of tanks I am looking to fill that will take forever. 

Any info on white or black silica sand would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Bomix Sand available at Rona


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I purchased a large bag of pool sand at the pool supply store near Steeles & Yonge late november. Not sure if they are still open during winter days.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

there's a pool place on doncaster (north of steeles and yonge) while going north, turn right onto doncaster, and it would be on the right hand side (south side of street) - I purchased white silica there (PFS) two years back - IN THE WINTER!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> there's a pool place on doncaster (north of steeles and yonge) while going north, turn right onto doncaster, and it would be on the right hand side (south side of street) - I purchased white silica there (PFS) two years back - IN THE WINTER!


This is where I got mine too!


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.cedarbraepools.com/ this is where i get mine


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

UnderTheSea said:


> Bomix Sand available at Rona


Thanks I called Rona they said they had it, they neglected to say it was buried in snow however and unavailable until I got there this evening.  There's a few pool places locally otherwise I'll head over to the place you guys suggested.

Thanks all!


----------

